# Pixmedic's Photo Contest XI "Its a Dogs life"



## pixmedic

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!

*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me and the wife, and was approved by administration.*






The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (along with our new puppy) will decide on a winner.

This months theme is....
_*Its a Dogs life*_

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the prize will be the usual (a $50 visa gift card, plus whatever the wife throws in)

the contest will run until the end of *March.*
As usual, the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lot of members here will be happy with your theme pick!


----------



## jcdeboever

Let me in stupid, it's 4:00 am and I pooped


----------



## smoke665

Here's my favorite from last month.




St. Augustine01092018_941-Edit-2.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## tirediron

A candid from the Wounded Warrior Run... 




Hey... Kid.  I know you got candy... make with the treats!!!


----------



## OldManJim

You throw this G___D thing in the water ONE MORE TIME.....!


----------



## pixmedic

OldManJim said:


> View attachment 154642
> 
> You throw this G___D thing in the water ONE ME TIME.....!



wet dog!


----------



## Rwsphotos




----------



## Rafterman

This is Titus. He was me and my wife's Belgian Malinois that we adopted the first year we were together. He died in February 2017 at just over 12 years of age from complications brought on by bloat (gastric dilatation volvulus). I've got literally hundreds of pictures of him, but this is easily in my Top 10 favorites. I shot this in 2011 using my old D3100 and the 18-55mm kit lens from halfway up the curved staircase of our previous house. I had just gotten the camera, and this was the 13th photo taken with it. The high contrast and heavy vignette is to dramatically over-emphasize his eyes. The look on his face gets me every time. It's like he's saying "Uhh...I don't know where you're going, but I'll be right here when you get back. I promise." God, I miss that dog.

Nikon D3100
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G
40mm, 1/40 sec, f/5.3, ISO 400


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I can see why that's a favorite. Beautiful dog.


----------



## pixmedic

off to work bump


----------



## Chris Ponkster

This is Malcolm - he was a stray when we rescued him a year ago , he has a lot of "street smarts" including put on this needy look when you have a good looking sandwich!




Malcolm look by ponkster45, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Hard to ignore _that_ look, isn't it?


----------



## Chris Ponkster

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Hard to ignore _that_ look, isn't it?


It is , Malcolm isn't my first terrier and he really can turn on the charm when there is food about - he is particularly drawn to workmen on the street in vans , I can only assume thats how he survived for two years living stray on the streets !


----------



## JoeW

Some very good photos and some VERY good dogs in here.


----------



## JoeW

This is Ike.  He's now 13 years old, mostly deaf, lost a lot of eyesight, and is on a range of medicines to deal with a couple of other issues he has.  He used to compete in agility and Nosework and we had hopes of being a SAR (Search and Rescue) team.  Now he takes walks and sleeps.  This was shot on Mother's Day two years ago.  His head is now completely white.


----------



## ceemac

Chris Ponkster said:


> This is Malcolm - he was a stray when we rescued him a year ago , he has a lot of "street smarts" including put on this needy look when you have a good looking sandwich!



I never thought of it as street smarts before. Now I see my dog in a whole different light.  Like maybe she has a family to feed somewhere.


----------



## Chris Ponkster

Chris Ponkster said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to ignore _that_ look, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is , Malcolm isn't my first terrier and he really can turn on the charm when there is food about - he is particularly drawn to workmen on the street in vans , I can only assume thats how he survived for two years living stray on the streets !
Click to expand...


----------



## smoke665

Our current Sadie Mae is a rescue. Regardless of when or how they come into your life, I firmly believe that we don't find them, they find us. Sometime it just takes a little longer for them to get to us.


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## chuasam




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh I am so embarrassed for that dog. Lol.


----------



## paigew

Our rescue pup Taco 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL

The pups and the grand daughter




Reading Time by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

Wrigley.


----------



## tirediron

CherylL said:


> The pups and the grand daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading Time by Cheryl, on Flickr


Okay, that's just a fantastic image!


----------



## Chris Ponkster

paigew said:


> Our rescue pup Taco View attachment 155012
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a very clever photo


----------



## zulu42

Watch the frisbee


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Love my frisbee doggo!


----------



## Nwcid

This was a hard one to make a choice.  I went with this one because it was practice with a new lens a couple of nights ago.

There is not a day with Bufford, where there is not at least some drool.


----------



## DanOstergren

CherylL said:


> The pups and the grand daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading Time by Cheryl, on Flickr


I love this.


----------



## pixmedic

so many good dogs!
especially that adorable Golden Retriever!


----------



## paigew

Chris Ponkster said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our rescue pup Taco View attachment 155012
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very clever photo
Click to expand...

Thank you! GoPro for the win! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## Fujidave

Glad I just found this as I love all dogs.  This is Susie our 6yr old Jack Chi that we rescued from the RSPCA in 2012, she is my little girl and a great family member.  The RSPCA did tell us that she is scared of water, so when it rains we have to play indoors.   So I give you The Model, she likes her photo taken, this was taken on Tuesday.






Hi Daddy by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

Truly a dogs life! This is Lancealot!


----------



## tirediron

Steph & Sarge from a recent shoot for Vancouver Island Compassion Dogs...


----------



## JoeW

PixMedic, this was a great contest and a great concept.  I really enjoyed seeing the photos in particular being a longtime dog owner and competitor.  And for all of you who own rescued dogs...kudos to you for saving a dog who just wants the opportunity to love and be a part of someone's live who will let them show that love.


----------



## davidharmier60

Lance came out of tire in the ditch on the way to one of Dad's customers. As far as I know he's the only one of nine who was rescued that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave

Got to say that I really do like seeing all these great photos of Mans Best Friend but one really is a heart wrenching one.


----------



## Peeb

Miss Riley in b/w by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

paigew said:


> Our rescue pup Taco View attachment 155012
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow- I guess I never really new that tacos were waterproof.  

Cool shot!  How'd you manage that- underwater casing or special camera?


----------



## pixmedic

only a few days left bump


----------



## pixmedic

Almost Easter bump.
Would love to see a few more enteries this weekend!
Keep this thread topped off!
Get creative!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

tirediron said:


> Steph & Sarge from a recent shoot for Vancouver Island Compassion Dogs...


What a good pupper!


----------



## JoeW

I've already entered the contest so this is just to bump the thread and provide another picture.  This is Ike--when he was younger--competing in dog agility.

The photo was taken by the very gifted Nicole Fischer (she does this fulltime--pet photography, especially canine sports and performance) and I purchased the rights to the photo from her so I have authority to post it.


----------



## Peeb

smoke665 said:


> Here's my favorite from last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Augustine01092018_941-Edit-2.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


POV is great on this one!


----------



## Peeb

Rwsphotos said:


> View attachment 154771


Sweet face!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

She is aging too...


----------



## smoke665

Peeb said:


> POV is great on this one!



Thanks Peeb, there's a been a good turn out on the thread. I'd hate to be the one to pick.


----------



## smoke665

Dean_Gretsch said:


> She is aging too...



Sweet girl. Reminds me of our Lola Bear. Boxers are so comical. You would think Lola was trying to talk to us, she could screw up her face and make all kinds of weird noises. Had a really deep bark, which betrayed what a big chicken she was.


----------



## Frank F.

two late entries from me:


----------



## Destin

My friend's dog Fenway on top of Cascade Mountain in the Adirondacks. Incredible hike with an amazing dog. 

Shameless plug: You can follow Fenway on IG @Fen_The_Aussie (he has 11k followers)




Mountain Climber by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

Peeb said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our rescue pup Taco View attachment 155012
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- I guess I never really new that tacos were waterproof.
> 
> Cool shot!  How'd you manage that- underwater casing or special camera?
Click to expand...




This is a special order taco, they are waterproof! [emoji23] 

I used a GoPro with a dome attachment that’s allows you to shoot split level (above and below) the water [emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Last day for submissions.
Smoke if ya got em

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA_CT

20150830-IMG_1522 by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

Play time in the snow.


----------



## pixmedic

theres a lot to go through here so it may take a little while to reach consensus. 
also, there seems to be a little contention among the ranks as to which picture is best, so stand by...


----------



## tirediron

Well.... wake up the Ferts and get on with it!


----------



## pixmedic

OMG...so many good dogs!
but as you all know...in the end, there can be only one. 
this has been an amazing month for entries, and obviously a very popular theme. i have no idea how im going to top this one (which is why there has not been a new contest posted...still trying to figure something out for the next theme)

for the first time in the history of this contest, the medic household was unable to reach unanimous consensus and it was ultimately left to me to make an executive decision via the nuclear option. 

last, but certainly not least, the moment you have all been waiting for....
(drum roll please)

congratulations to @smoke665  with his wonderful beach picture. 
life is certainly good when your a dog at the beach.


----------



## smoke665

pixmedic said:


> for the first time in the history of this contest, the medic household was unable to reach unanimous consensus and it was ultimately left to me to make an executive decision via the nuclear option.
> 
> last, but certainly not least, the moment you have all been waiting for....
> (drum roll please)
> 
> congratulations to @smoke665 with his wonderful beach picture.
> life is certainly good when your a dog at the beach.



Wow I'm humbled, thank you! There were so many good choices to pick from that I'm surprised you were able to even pick one. It's not a task I would have tackled. Thanks to Medic household for doing this.


----------



## tirediron

Congrats; a great image, 'though I have to say I was rooting for @CheryIL


----------



## Destin

Congrats @smoke665! Well deserved with that photo!

I'll get you in the next one


----------



## smoke665

Destin said:


> Congrats @smoke665! Well deserved with that photo!
> 
> I'll get you in the next one



Thank you. I look forward to it! LOL


----------



## zulu42

That shot was one of my favorites. She looks so happy!


----------



## Fujidave

Congrats, that is one fantastic shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats @smoke665 , well deserved. I knew one thing, mine wasn't going to win. I thought yours or @CherylL was going to take it. Awesome of @pixmedic to hold these.


----------



## OldManJim

congrats samoke665! excellent shot - well deserved.


----------



## JoeW

Congrats Smoke on winning.  And thanks again to PixMedic for holding this contest and providing lots of great swag to the winner.


----------



## CherylL

Congrats @smoke665 !  Wonderful pup photo.  Loved the beach setting, the pup's stance, the color, shallow DOF yet the pup is in full focus.  I also enjoyed seeing everyone's dogs.


----------



## smoke665

Thanks everyone!!!!!



CherylL said:


> I also enjoyed seeing everyone's dogs.



I really enjoyed your "Reading Time", that was priceless. It's a shame we don't live closer, we could meet up and collaborate on ideas.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Congratulations. Great shot of a happy dog.


----------



## DanOstergren

A well deserved win. Amazing shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats @smoke665 . I remember when you first posted that one and how I enjoyed it then as much as this time.


----------

